# Cool site, Coming Soon To NetFlix streaming



## oldschoolecw

They have a huge list of everything coming soon, well within the next 30 days or so. I thought people here might want to check it out and add to your NetFlix Queue http://feedfliks.com/streaming/coming-soon


----------



## oldschoolecw

Notable TV show streams 
3/30 Saving Grace: Seasons 1 - 3
4/1 Cheers: series
4/1 Family Ties: season 1
4/1 Flashpoint season 1 and 2
4/1 Ghost Whisperer seasons 1-5
4/1 Glee season 1
4/1 mini series Golden Years
4/1 Hawaii Five-O seasons 1-9
4/1 Jericho: seasons 1 and 2
4/1 BBC's Luther
4/1 MacGyver season 1
4/1 Medium: Seasons 1- 5
4/1 Melrose Place: Seasons 1 - 7
4/1 Mission: Impossible: Seasons 1 - 7
4/1 Numb3rs: Seasons 1 - 6
4/1 Sons of Anarchy: Seasons 1 - 2
4/1 The Andy Griffith Show: Seasons 1 - 8
4/1 Three Rivers
4/1 Twilight Zone season 1
4/1 Twin Peaks seasons 1 - 2
4/1 Wings: Seasons 3 - 7

I apologize if I missed any


----------



## Christopher Gould

I have post this over at dbsforums too. Does anybody have an answer to this?

I have had netflix for a couple of months and I have just found out content on the streaming service is removed. At this site http://feedfliks.com/streaming it list content that is coming and going. 

Im currently watching Stargate SG-1 and it expires Aug 15 2012. No problem there but the next series I was going to watch over was X-files expires Apr 1 2011, not going to get 9 years in 6 days.

So the question is does content come back to streaming or is it gone forever. If not how long does it take to come back. 

ps Babylon 5 expires July 1 2011 dang it


----------



## Chris Blount

Christopher Gould said:


> I have post this over at dbsforums too. Does anybody have an answer to this?
> 
> I have had netflix for a couple of months and I have just found out content on the streaming service is removed. At this site http://feedfliks.com/streaming it list content that is coming and going.
> 
> Im currently watching Stargate SG-1 and it expires Aug 15 2012. No problem there but the next series I was going to watch over was X-files expires Apr 1 2011, not going to get 9 years in 6 days.
> 
> So the question is does content come back to streaming or is it gone forever. If not how long does it take to come back.
> 
> ps Babylon 5 expires July 1 2011 dang it


Usually the streaming returns but it can take a while. I see movies coming and going all the time. It just depends on the owner of the content.


----------



## Christopher Gould

thanks little dissappointed in netflix taking content down. movies can come and go easy but tv series are rough. i wouldnt want to start something and say get 5 years in to it and them take it down. they need to publish dates on there website so you can plan ahead. shouldnt have to use a second webste to find that stuff out. my old computer wont even download the 1533 titles listed on feedflixs that expire in two weeks.


----------



## Chris Blount

Christopher Gould said:


> thanks little dissappointed in netflix taking content down. movies can come and go easy but tv series are rough. i wouldnt want to start something and say get 5 years in to it and them take it down. they need to publish dates on there website so you can plan ahead. shouldnt have to use a second webste to find that stuff out. my old computer wont even download the 1533 titles listed on feedflixs that expire in two weeks.


I haven't looked in a while but I think when you place the series in your instant queue it will show the expiration date on the Netflix website.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Christopher Gould said:


> I have post this over at dbsforums too. Does anybody have an answer to this?
> 
> I have had netflix for a couple of months and I have just found out content on the streaming service is removed. At this site http://feedfliks.com/streaming it list content that is coming and going.
> 
> Im currently watching Stargate SG-1 and it expires Aug 15 2012. No problem there but the next series I was going to watch over was X-files expires Apr 1 2011, not going to get 9 years in 6 days.
> 
> So the question is does content come back to streaming or is it gone forever. If not how long does it take to come back.
> 
> ps Babylon 5 expires July 1 2011 dang it


My X-files does not have it as expiring next to it, but I did notice that Inglorious Bastards the 1978 version in my queue expires on 3/30/11

Also to everybody, a quick note if you have any interest in in seeing Trailer Park Boys TV show unedited versions Seasons 1-7 are now streaming this is a great comedy from north of the boarder


----------



## oldschoolecw

Chris Blount said:


> I haven't looked in a while but I think when you place the series in your instant queue it will show the expiration date on the Netflix website.


Yes it does and if you had a movie or TV show in the Queue and it went away it shows the date about 10 days before it comes back


----------



## Christopher Gould

HarpoonIPA said:


> My X-files does not have it as expiring next to it, but I did notice that Inglorious Bastards the 1978 version in my queue expires on 3/30/11
> 
> Also to everybody, a quick note if you have any interest in in seeing Trailer Park Boys TV show unedited versions Seasons 1-7 are now streaming this is a great comedy from north of the boarder


So do you beleive the feedflixs site that the X-files is expiring april 1st


----------



## oldschoolecw

Christopher Gould said:


> So do you beleive the feedflixs site that the X-files is expiring april 1st


Not according to my queue, maybe it's one of the X-files movies that's expiring


----------



## Christopher Gould

HarpoonIPA said:


> Not according to my queue, maybe it's one of the X-files movies that's expiring


nope if you do a search of the site for x-files it lists all 9 years leaving on april 1st

fight the future is july 2011
i want to beleive doesnt have a date


----------



## oldschoolecw

Christopher Gould said:


> nope if you do a search of the site for x-files it lists all 9 years leaving on april 1st
> 
> fight the future is july 2011
> i want to beleive doesnt have a date


Could you post the link to where it says expiring, please

I see what your saying http://feedfliks.com/search?title_name=x-files&commit=Find but not according to my queue


----------



## Christopher Gould

http://feedfliks.com/search?title_name=x-files

http://feedfliks.com/movie/the-x-files-season-1/10250


----------



## oldschoolecw

Christopher Gould said:


> http://feedfliks.com/search?title_name=x-files
> 
> http://feedfliks.com/movie/the-x-files-season-1/10250


What happens when you add the to your streaming queue, does it say it's expiring? Just curious


----------



## Christopher Gould

HarpoonIPA said:


> What happens when you add the to your streaming queue, does it say it's expiring? Just curious


like you said it doesnt show any dates


----------



## oldschoolecw

Christopher Gould said:


> like you said it doesnt show any dates


Feedflicks is not related to NetFlix but what it does is takes info from people that have movies in there queue and goes by that, so my guess is feedflicks may need to be updated on the X-files


----------



## Christopher Gould

HarpoonIPA said:


> Feedflicks is not related to NetFlix but what it does is takes info from people that have movies in there queue and goes by that, so my guess is feedflicks may need to be updated on the X-files


hope so. like i said i'd hate to get started on a series and them remove it. got any clue as to why their 1533 tiltles that are expiring locks up my IE8 when i try to view it. i get about 100 and it stops?


----------



## oldschoolecw

Christopher Gould said:


> hope so. like i said i'd hate to get started on a series and them remove it. got any clue as to why their 1533 tiltles that are expiring locks up my IE8 when i try to view it. i get about 100 and it stops?


Not sure why, I'm using Google Chrome because I always had lockups with IE


----------



## Christopher Gould

so they know its a problem from the email i got

Hi Chris,


It's not your fault - we're aware of this page causing issues when the number of titles is that high. Sorry about that - we're looking into ways to improve this - paginate it perhaps. If you're ok with that I'll email you once we've added pagination - do let me know

Thanks,
Raghu


----------



## Christopher Gould

Looks like feedflix has changed the x-files to 4/1/2112.


----------

